# Latest, LATEST storm update.



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Son of a #$%@. Now they are saying it is going Waaaay off coast and only the outer most coast will get 2-4 inches. All inland nothing.

Unreal.:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Where do you see that, as far as I know (as of 10min ago) they're still saying 6-10" for Northern, NJ. Maybe the forecast for MA has changed though? No, accuweather.com is saying 8-12" for most of the Cape, where did you see the storm going totally off course?


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Ks, I am watching the weather on NECN as I type and they are still saying 10-15" for us. Blizzard Watch in affect for all of Cape and Islands. I hope we don't miss this one. Its been a BORING winter so far. THINK SNOW and stay safe.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JohnsonLawn said:


> Ks, I am watching the weather on NECN as I type and they are still saying 10-15" for us. Blizzard Watch in affect for all of Cape and Islands. I hope we don't miss this one. Its been a BORING winter so far. THINK SNOW and stay safe.


Yeah, maybe the weather has caused k&s to go crazy 
   j/k


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I see anywhere from 4-12 here. Haven't heard any reports of it going out to sea, but it still would not surprise me if were sunny and 50 sunday morning!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just be ready to go if needed, but ya know.... :crying:


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Now why would you say that, The weather man is usually about 100% accurate.  .


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

bgingras said:


> I see anywhere from 4-12 here. Haven't heard any reports of it going out to sea, but it still would not surprise me if were sunny and 50 sunday morning!


PLEASE, DON'T EVEN SAY THAT, especially after this past Jan. I really hope this one happens!!!


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I think this storm is as close to the real deal as we have gotten this year. I am having a hard time believing this one is going to miss us.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

New Forum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the recommendation of our moderator, we have added this new forum so members can discuss all issues relative to weather in order to separate these kinds of discussions from the commercial snow removal forum and elsewhere on the site - Good Suggestion Charles!
__________________
Sean Adams
Owner of PlowSite.com


Try this:waving: for your weather posts..


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Ha! Gotchas!!!!


Funny, you could believe it with the luck we have had.

WE are getting this one boys, wax em' up. 

Enjoy, stay safe..... Watch out for dumbasses out driving in it.

And most importantly Make some Dough! payup 

Oh and take some pics, we all love pics... I will. Need to update my site with some real snow pictures.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

:crying: Damn, you guys are scarring it away.....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ksland said:


> Ha! Gotchas!!!!
> 
> Funny, you could believe it with the luck we have had.
> 
> ...


C'mon now, that's not funny, especially after a year like thsi year  !


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

bgingras said:


> Haven't heard any reports of it going out to sea, but it still would not surprise me if were sunny and 50 sunday morning!


yaa know honestly I wouldn't be shocked!!!... BUT that being said. I AM READY AND WILLING TO PLOW!!!MOHAHHAAHA:salute:


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

plow is ready, torsion bars are cranked, and the ABS isn't working...we are ready to roll!


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

Well it is snowing in WV right now, we actually have a whole 1/2" as of right now.

If it gets to an inch I may actually go put the blade on the truck for the first time this winter.


----------



## Dave Sponaugle (Sep 19, 2004)

Well we have two inches on the grass and the streets are starting to turn white.
Temp is dropping and the snow is getting finer.
I am headed out to put the blade on now.

I may get to use the plow this year after all.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, any predictions more that a few hours in advance are nothing more than a WAG. Up until now I haven't put much faith in the report but now when I click the Updated Snowfall Totals on accuweather I get some dumba*s map of cold flow heading into Florida. Is anyone getting anything usefull from the site?


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

they're saying 12-18 here in quincy


----------



## jp2175 (Dec 29, 2005)

*new york*

Just stopped in to shower, eat and nap a bit before going back out. They say we've gotten almost 27 inches here in NY. I could swear it was more. I've been plowing straight (except for catnaps) since 3:30 am yesterday (it is almost 11:30 now). Is there any law concerning driving a plow for over a day straight?

I was just wondering (because people seem to run from my after blizzard prices) what is a reasonable price to do a large circular driveway, with steps and walks, and a side enterance garage) with this much snow on the ground? Don't forget the piles in front of the driveways left by town plows.

People are flagging me down desperate to get out and they run away when I tell them $125. I'm not hurting for work. I've been very busy at this price, but who's crazy, me or them?

I am plowing the north shore of Long Island, which I think is the wealthiest county in the country, and this is one of the wealthier areas.


----------

